# What car(s) do you own?



## PreciousDove (Sep 11, 2022)

Simply put like the name of the thread what cars do you own or did own?
Also what's the one car you would love to own if you haven't already.?

I don't own a car but I'm always in a 2011 Jeep Patriot. It's uncomfortable if you're sitting in the front. . But if I drove and could own a car I would like to own a 1961 Chevy Impala. That was the car my Dad drove and kept in great condition. Of course I wasn't born yet when he bought it. But when I was old enough to remember it to me, that was the most comfortable car I rode in. It was roomy in both the front and back. This photo is the closest I could find that he owned.


----------



## C50 (Sep 11, 2022)

Currently own a Mazda CX5 and a Mitubishi Outlander, both very boring old man cars.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 11, 2022)

I like big cars. In 2010 I achieved my lifelong dream of owning a big living-room car, a 1980 Olds Regency 98. Poor man's Cadillac. I loved it when people would yell, "Nice car!"

I learned more about car repairs than I ever wanted to know. When I got tired of fixing it and paying others to fix it, I gave it to a collector.



Now I have a small Japanese hatchback (also nice).


----------



## win231 (Sep 11, 2022)

I got a Honda Accord Hybrid last year.  First hybrid for me.  Love the 52 mpg!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 11, 2022)

I own a 2005 Beater from Hell.  I'll let you know when I get a better one, if I ever do.


----------



## Gardenlover (Sep 11, 2022)

Just got the new wheels.


----------



## Gardenlover (Sep 11, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I own a 2005 Beater from Hell.  I'll let you know when I get a better one, if I ever do.


I have a 2004 Camry - 92K miles on it, and I love it.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 11, 2022)

We have a 2011 Toyota Sienna. We love it, very comfy.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 11, 2022)

I own a '17 Audi A4 S-Line that is just an amazing car.  I was the original owner in 2016, and it has 27k miles.  I put so few miles on it, it will probably be my last car.  As old as it is, it has amazing technology like Apple Carplay and Bluetooth technology.  It is incredibly fast and quiet and has a Bang & Olufsen sound system that blows me away when I am listening to music.




My hubby drives a '20 Mazda CX-50.  He loves it, so we will probably buy it at the end of his lease in March 2023.  The car is worth lots more on the open market than the residual value on the lease.  It is a little hatchback that does everything well.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 11, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> But if I drove and could own a car I would like to own a 1961 Chevy Impala.


That was my 2nd car

Only it was a '62 
283 SS


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2022)

I have a 2001 Ford Escort 4 door with FWD automatic.

I had a 1999 Dodge Caravan that got hauled off to Make a Wish. They sold it to use for the kids care.

What I would like to have is a new 4WD.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 11, 2022)

*First car a used Impala. First new car a 75 Chevy Nova. Current (and probably last) is  a 2020 Toyota Rav4*


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 11, 2022)

What car(s) do you own?​My go to is my '93 Jimmy
V6
Can't seem to kill it
250K miles
It survived the mountains (in summer)



My main squeeze is my '99 Wrangler
Bought it new
$12,999



It's still our go to in winter
and of course, when living at our mountain cabin
It helped *us* survive

Here's the Jimmy......up there in winter
Rather tucked in for the season


----------



## Colleen (Sep 12, 2022)

I was born in 1946, so I've seen a lot of cars over the years. My dad worked for Chevrolet in our town in MI and he use to take me to Cobo Hall in Detroit every year for my birthday to see the new car models coming out. I've always loved cars and could tell you the year and model. Not so much now because they all look alike...even the expensive jobs...sigh. No style like the "old" days....haha.

My first car was a 1961 Corvair. I was in nursing school and my parents bought me a car. It was similar to this one: 

I'm not sure I ever had a favorite car. I loved them all


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

I have had many cars... My workhorse  is a Ford







 not my house...


----------



## C50 (Sep 12, 2022)

How about some cars I regret selling?

67 Plymouth Barracuda, 72 Ford Gran Torino, Ford Galaxy convertible, Dodge Dart Swinger.

Who knew this cars would eventually become collectable?  They were just transportation at the time.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Sep 12, 2022)

I probably have far to many, and plan on thinning the herd over time. Presently, 1960 Thunderbird, 1966 mustang fastback, two triumph TR6's, 1970 ford Galaxie, 05 Ford Explorer, and 04 Ford Crown Victoria, along with ten Ford pickups from 1966 to 1994. I won't go into the heavy trucks. Not all are running, but most are, and I only keep 3-4 registered.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 12, 2022)

OK, I guess I should be serious here............. Nah...........


----------



## Knight (Sep 12, 2022)

We've had way to many cars to list. When it comes to cars, no favorites cars are just transportation to get us from point A to point B and back without any problems. That has been successful so far.  Latest bought a few weeks ago a 2023 KIA Soul. So far so good.


----------



## sch404 (Sep 12, 2022)

Here's mine. Its all electric
https://photos.app.goo.gl/Y94oghvXGn14piYJ7


----------



## Nathan (Sep 12, 2022)

C50 said:


> How about some *cars I regret selling?*



This could be a complete stand-alone thread.    Wait a minute....now it is!  -->>>https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/c-ars-you-regret-selling.74667/

My current cars that I own are: 1999 Ford F-150, 2010Subaru Forester and a 2019 Toyota Tacoma.   Will post photos later.


----------



## win231 (Sep 12, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> That was my 2nd car
> 
> Only it was a '62
> 283 SS
> View attachment 238954


I think those wheels were called "Cragers," weren't they?  Or "Mags?"


squatting dog said:


> View attachment 239010





squatting dog said:


> View attachment 239010


They photographed it before taking it out of the crate.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Sep 12, 2022)

I got my drivers license at 14 and used the money that I got for a steer to buy a  1929 Model A Ford sedan with a new green paint job for $125. It had 21" wire wheels and would go anywhere. Most fun car I ever had!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 12, 2022)

win231 said:


> I think those wheels were called "Cragers," weren't they? Or "Mags?"


I called 'em both

That's a pic from the web
I never took photos of my early rigs
Just drove 'em to the ground

I did spring for tires with a skinny red stripe
They were popular in the '60s
There was a name, can't remember
Actually, the tires I bought were knock offs
I remember sitting with a girlfriend, in a cafe
By the window
Admiring my tires
Watching them all go flat at the same time
....it was a discount tire shop


----------



## Bella (Sep 12, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> *I probably have far to many*, and plan on thinning the herd over time. Presently, 1960 Thunderbird, 1966 mustang fastback, two triumph TR6's, 1970 ford Galaxie, 05 Ford Explorer, and 04 Ford Crown Victoria, along with ten Ford pickups from 1966 to 1994. I won't go into the heavy trucks. Not all are running, but most are, and I only keep 3-4 registered.


Holy smokes, Geezer!  You give new meaning to the term "Motorhead"!


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 12, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I called 'em both
> 
> That's a pic from the web
> I never took photos of my early rigs
> ...


Red lines.  seems like most muscle cars in the 60's had them.


----------



## David777 (Sep 12, 2022)

An old dirty scratched 2007 Subaru Forester now with 248k miles I bought used with maybe 70k miles.  Once had 2 cars but then noticed my automobile insurance was unfairly jacked way up even though I was the only one driving either car.  Insurance companies are quite afraid some people will otherwise let others who would be under high insurance rates use their second vehicle.  My rates have always been low as over decades as have never caused accidents.


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 12, 2022)

Nathan said:


> This could be a complete stand-alone thread.    Wait a minute....now it is!  -->>>https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/c-ars-you-regret-selling.74667/
> 
> My current cars that I own are: 1999 Ford F-150, 2010Subaru Forester and a 2019 Toyota Tacoma.   Will post photos later.


You are really rugged!


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

Currently and for the last 16 years, I have been driving my 2006 Ford F150, with 368,000 Km's which is 228,664.55 miles...
Its 4 doors, and a BIG 8 in her... and I love her... The only thing wrong with her now is a few holes, which I will fix by winter... Now if I could find one, and afford one... I would love a 47 - 49 Ford Pickup...


----------



## Nevada Kid (Sep 15, 2022)

Hello All!
When growing up all you were jealous of my cars/trucks.  You all then ignored my rides until you were gray.  Now you are jealous all over again.  A few of my 50+ year main rides:  64 Pontiac, loaded, with rag top,  68 Ford Custom Camper w/390, 75 Ford 1 Ton w/460, 68 fastback Torino, and others.  All maintained in original condition and with a few power modifications.
Nevada Kid in Texas


----------



## Bella (Sep 15, 2022)

Nevada Kid said:


> Hello All!
> When growing up all you were jealous of my cars/trucks.  You all then ignored my rides until you were gray.  Now you are jealous all over again.  A few of my 50+ year main rides:  64 Pontiac, loaded, with rag top,  68 Ford Custom Camper w/390, 75 Ford 1 Ton w/460, 68 fastback Torino, and others.  All maintained in original condition and with a few power modifications.
> Nevada Kid in Texas


Show off! 

 Welcome to the forum! @Nevada Kid


----------



## deaver (Sep 18, 2022)

1969 ford mach one


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 18, 2022)

mike4lorie said:


> Currently and for the last 16 years, I have been driving my 2006 Ford F150, with 368,000 Km's which is 228,664.55 miles...
> Its 4 doors, and a BIG 8 in her... and I love her... The only thing wrong with her now is a few holes, which I will fix by winter... Now if I could find one, and afford one... I would love a 47 - 49 Ford Pickup...


 Well, just added a 2008 Ford F150 with 140,000 to our 2006 Ford F150... Exact same truck, just different years...


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Simply put like the name of the thread what cars do you own or did own?
> Also what's the one car you would love to own if you haven't already.?


Own: 2021 Honda Ridgeline.  Comfortable, practical, reliable, and easy to drive.  Boring!

Want: 50s or 60s era Cadillac convertible, none of the above, but very cool and not boring... Well maybe comfortable.  Something like this would work:


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> my lifelong dream of owning a big living-room car


I like it!  Something big enough to see the curvature of the earth in the bench seat.


Colleen said:


> My first car was a 1961 Corvair


Mine almost was a Corvair as well.  Looked at a few, and almost bought one.  Cool car, but then along came Ralph Nader and wrecked my dream...


----------



## Chet (Sep 18, 2022)

Currently a 2019 Subaru Impreza with 14K on the clock. It gets the job done and I may just keep it till it won't run anymore. First car was a 1952 Mercury. Worst car a 1969 Ford Torino. ( On a quiet night you could hear a Ford rust.)


----------



## Serenity4321 (Sep 18, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I was born in 1946, so I've seen a lot of cars over the years. My dad worked for Chevrolet in our town in MI and he use to take me to Cobo Hall in Detroit every year for my birthday to see the new car models coming out. I've always loved cars and could tell you the year and model. Not so much now because they all look alike...even the expensive jobs...sigh. No style like the "old" days....haha.
> 
> My first car was a 1961 Corvair. I was in nursing school and my parents bought me a car. It was similar to this one: View attachment 238994
> 
> I'm not sure I ever had a favorite car. I loved them all


LOL my first car was a Corvair also!! It was burgundy and threw fan belts like crazy!  I always had to carry a spare with me and had a sandbag in the front because the engine was in the back trunk.. When I bought it it had a syringe and _church key_ in the glove compartment I purchased it used for $800. It was stolen from my underground parking garage. My insurance company recovered it and the seats, radio were stripped and they left the engine intact. The insurance company paid $900 to fix it and returned it to me. I did not have a choice of taking money or I would have..


----------



## Don M. (Sep 18, 2022)

We have a 1997 Dodge Dakota SLT PU....108K miles, and a 2006 Chevy Impala LTZ....85K miles.  Both are in good shape, mechanically and appearance.  I used to trade vehicles every 2 or 3 years, but since retiring we only drive about 5K miles/yr.  I plan to keep the Dakota until I get too old to drive....and then the kids/grandkids can flip a coin for it.  The Impala is our "road car" for casino trips, etc., and gets excellent fuel mileage for a car that big....28MPG,  We've been thinking about trading it for a compact car that the wife can drive more easily.  There was a big auto show in Kansas City a couple of weeks ago, and we went up there to check on new cars without having a salesman bugging us.  Frankly, I didn't see anything that got us enthused.  We did find a couple of models that made sense, but until the dealers have a lot of inventory, and aren't asking inflated prices, we are in No hurry.  The "push" seems to be towards EV's and Hybrids, but given the amount of miles we drive, it would take 10+ years for us to break even on the fuel savings....given the increased prices of these EV's.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 18, 2022)

Last two cars have been Toyota Camrys and the last one held up with few problems for 300K+ of daily, hard driving.   My current one is pushing 200K with a short stick.  I like that they are dependable, have good gas mileage and the seats are very comfortable (good back support)


----------



## Manatee (Sep 27, 2022)

We have a 2012 Chrysler convertible that has only 38000 miles on it.  I expect it will last at least as long as I do.  In 12 years I will be 100.  Between my wife and I it is the 17th convertible that we have owned.  For 20 years I didn't own a car, I drove company cars.

It is about 8 years since my wife last drove.


----------



## Tom52 (Sep 28, 2022)

I have this oldie currently sitting in the garage.  It is driven very rarely. The truck is the daily driver.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Sep 28, 2022)

My first car was a 1962 Oldsmobile 88. Then came the lemon, a '62 Chevy Impala station wagon.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Sep 28, 2022)

I drive a Mazda but would rather drive a little red Porche (just for fun though like around the block lol)


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 30, 2022)

I had a 1968 Chrysler Imperial=fully loaded. Electric windows, leather bucket seats, AC- but I got it used and none of that stuff worked. I loved the car. You could land planes on the hood. It was just a big ass car! It was one of the first production cars to have disc brakes.


----------

